# 75/90 Gallon Bowfront Turtle Tank



## norsery (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello all,

I am planning an aquarium for a hyper male Mississippi Map Turtle who needs an upgrade as he needs more space to play.

I have decided on a 75-90 Gallon bowfront with a Rena xp4 filter (shopping around for both items second hand currently).

My problem is I don't know what I should look to buy as a lid/canopy for the setup for my lighting and the bowfront shape makes it more challenging. Does anyone have any ideas on how I can set this up without it looking sloppy?

Here are the lights I have:

















and a random pic of my turtle










Thanks ,

Eric


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Maps are the best turtles to keep, just on size alone! Not to mention pretty damn cool looking.

Skip the bowfront tank:
-Unless you are at least an amatuer carpenter of sorts, you'll not likely be able to build your own stand and cap that looks nice for a bowfront tank.
-There are no lids for them other than the pricey glass lids from the stores. No wire or screen lids.
-A regular tank of this size has a bit bigger footprint than the bowfront tank, and thats really what's ideal for turtles.

I think you'll need more lighting and a plastic heater.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I would just use a clamp on light from Home Hardware or one of several other stores that often carry them. The do not need a cover or heater. My Grandaughter has a very large painted turtle and a red ear slider in a large tank and has had them about 15 years.


----------



## norsery (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks to the both of you for responding. This was the kind of thing I was looking for more info on. Not sure what that black part on top would be called.

















I am kind of set on doing this and was hoping someone here might of had some experience. I was impressed when I saw this one on youtube.


----------

